
Fixed price of Coca-Cola from 1886 to 1959 - jey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_price_of_Coca-Cola_from_1886_to_1959
======
jey
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10611504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10611504)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4788659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4788659)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9796275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9796275)

------
8bitsrule
I can appreciate that inflation made the nickel price unsustainable. Can't
fool an addict (my auntie only bought bottles by the case). I _laughed_ at the
Pepsi comparison tests.

So, what I _could 't_ appreciate is changing the flavor and then pretending it
wasn't. Hah! Haven't bought any in a decade.(Correction: tried _one_ bottle of
the Mexican stuff. close; no cigar.)

------
kw71
Back in the 70s I heard from more than one adult that you'd get your five
cents back when returning the bottle.

In the non-"bottle bill" area of the US where I lived, the last time I
remember bringing bottles back to the grocery was during the 1980's.

